# Power Adapter Not Charging Dell Laptop



## deleted24022011 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi,

This is a Dell Inspiron 1464, Core i3, Windows 7. Recently the power adapter ceased to charge the battery when plugged in. On or off it will only provide immediate power. If the battery is run down (which by now it is) and it is unplugged it shuts off. Basically it is the same as if the battery isn't there. 

Device Manager shows no problems with the battery, adapter, battery system. Different adapters (original, Targus universal) don't make a difference. I understand that this may be related to the sensors in the computer power port/outlet. There is a difference between when it detects 'plugged in' and 'plugged in, charging.' I have worked on the connection a little (wiggled, in/out, looked at) and it seems tight, there is basically no looseness or extra room.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like a defective battery. Will the laptop run from the power adapter with the battery removed?


----------



## deleted24022011 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tyree,
No difference with the battery out. It powers up and runs. The system is only a few months old, so I rather suspect the adapter more then the battery. I've checked around a little and it appears that the Inspirons have this type of problem occasionally. 

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the laptop will run using the adapter that tells me the adapter is good.
Being a few months old it should be under warranty. Contact Dell.


----------



## misstechy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, 

Please try flashing the bios of your system, and if that doesnt help then try checking in bios if the ac adapter is being detected or not, if the ac adapter type shows unknown, then its a problem with the motherboard. And it would be much easier on your part to isolate the problem if you do have a same model system that you can try to test the battery and the ac adapter...

Hope this will help you. =)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Flashing a Bios should ONLY be done if that Bios version relates to the exact problem you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## tomo9011 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I am not very experienced in this area, but I have an Inspiron 6400 and I had the exact same problem, my sister had a newer version of my laptop she had recently bought so I tried out her battery in my laptop and it worked a charm, got a new battery off dell with the warranty and works fine again.


----------



## deleted24022011 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks all.
Tyree: I'll probably go with that. Was planning on the going with the warranty, but just trying to figure it out first. 
Misstechy: Thanks, but this isn't my system, so I probably shouldn't do that without a more serious incentive. I'll look into the adapter being detected. I may try getting hold of a replacement adapter cheap just to check (I have a hunch it has something to do with the adapter).
The consensus seems to indicate the battery is at fault. I'll work off that with the warranty.

Thanks again.


----------

